# FLORIDIANS!!! Herf this Saturday?



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

TW is having a 5th anniversary celebration.

601 will be there.
Pepin will be there.
I will be there.

Will have more info soon as Kris is emailing to me.
Lets have some old fashioned Florida good time at TW.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

TW? Where and what is TW?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Make sure you tell Pepin to be there in February!!! 

Have a great time and say hello to everyone for me!! :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

wayner123 said:


> TW? Where and what is TW?


Deerfield Beach/Pompano Beach


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Deerfield Beach/Pompano Beach


I thought this weekend was LJs? My bro Pathman is coming down there on the 15th.

scottie


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

volfan said:


> I thought this weekend was LJs? My bro Pathman is coming down there on the 15th.
> 
> scottie


thats what I thought as well............15th @ Ron's for the CFLC Holiday HERF..........................planned during the 11/17th Grand Opening Herf


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OH CRAP!!!

Thanks Alex for the call.

LJ's herf is that day also.

We are going to have to pull two locations in one day.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

hmmn...A few hours at LJ's, a few hours at TW. :ss


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

wayner123 said:


> TW? Where and what is TW?


This is TW. Best cigar shop in south florida

http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Made in Dade said:


> This is TW. Best cigar shop in south florida
> 
> http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/


Just follow the prOn signs .... that's how I got there .. lol


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> hmmn...A few hours at LJ's, a few hours at TW. :ss


Mikey,
Pepin will be at TW.
For me it is a no brainer as they are so close to me.
I will go to TW for a while and then head up north to LJ's.

Come on down and help Kris out.
He is a great host and would like us to show up for a while at least.
I called Nelson and Bill to tell them also.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Don't forget that Mike(Pathman) will be in from out of town to hook up with the crew at LJ's


Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Mikey,
> Pepin will be at TW.
> For me it is a no brainer as they are so close to me.
> I will go to TW for a while and then head up north to LJ's.
> ...


I was just at a Pepin event here in NYC yesterday and the rep said Pepin was in Nicaragua oveseeing a new factory being built.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Time to ride north!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

C y'all @ Ron's..................for the holiday herf :ss


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Just wanted to post up a big thanks to the South Florida Crew. We made our first stop at Tobacco World in Deerfield Beach. I got to meet Kris and his gang, bought a few sticks and hung out until the 601 event really got going. We made our way up to LJs and herfed with the crew there until about 6pm or so and got on the road back to Mississippi. Ron, you and Vic are the best, I've never felt at home so fast in a B&M anywhere. I cant wait to get back down and do it again. 

Mike Adams
Avalon Cigars


----------

